# The Turbo Tot (black granite 11 lt 1.4 auto)



## Rickyt11010 (Jul 3, 2014)

gonna use this as a build log a very slow going one but non the less. my over all plan is at least get the turbo tot to surpass 1000 tater-tot power (200hp) without too many crazy mods this being my daily and me linking good mpg but still need to have fun. here is the mod list ill be working on

-performance-
*re-gap plugs-lazy but ill just blame it on the rain
*intake resonator bypass- done 
*CX Racing sri- installed
*vtuner- saving for
*exhaust resonator delete-too hot out to weld (i work a parts counter i love my ac)
*custom exhaust-dreaming maybe will do maybe wont
*upgraded fmic- saving (tune comes first)
*forge re-circulation valve- saving 
*upgrade filter- shopping around looking at a DC dry filter

-appearance-
*plasti dip all the chrome- too humid right now
*murder out homie- with time 
*eco wheel-just looking for the right price
*tint- saving
*fix broken off info screen- spent my money on that on a new vape pen because i need my crunchberry vape ($45-$50 from LKQ) 

gonna be a slow build but i cant wait till its done


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

I may be able to help you out on the eco wheels. I have a set up for sale on here. Live in va and could meet if interested...

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Rickyt11010 (Jul 3, 2014)

awesome ill find your ad and pm ya if the price works for my low budget lol


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Looks like a decent plan so far. I encourage you to buy a K&N or Injen filter for the CXRacing intake. Also, buy one of said brand name's dust/water shields to help keep the filter cleaner longer.


----------



## Rickyt11010 (Jul 3, 2014)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> Looks like a decent plan so far. I encourage you to buy a K&N or Injen filter for the CXRacing intake. Also, buy one of said brand name's dust/water shields to help keep the filter cleaner longer.


yeah i planned on running it on the cx filter for a little just because yolo swag. but i do plan on going to a name brand dry filter and get a pre-filter in fact i might have a injen dry filter from my subaru in my basement i never used because the short ram set up i had didnt fit in the engine bay with the filter had to use a spectre stubby filter.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Rickyt11010 said:


> yeah i planned on running it on the cx filter for a little just because yolo swag. but i do plan on going to a name brand dry filter and get a pre-filter in fact i might have a injen dry filter from my subaru in my basement i never used because the short ram set up i had didnt fit in the engine bay with the filter had to use a spectre stubby filter.


Sooner than later because the seals on that CX brand filter are terrible which will let in more dust than you'll want in the turbo/engine


Sent from iFail Mobile


----------



## Rickyt11010 (Jul 3, 2014)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> Sooner than later because the seals on that CX brand filter are terrible which will let in more dust than you'll want in the turbo/engine
> 
> 
> Sent from iFail Mobile


oh yeah for sure. my buddy is sitting on a couple injen dry filters too i can snag. i got to say i do like the spectre filters never had a problem with them i just dont know how i feel about an oiled filter that close to a MAF sensor.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Rickyt11010 said:


> oh yeah for sure. my buddy is sitting on a couple injen dry filters too i can snag. i got to say i do like the spectre filters never had a problem with them i just dont know how i feel about an oiled filter that close to a MAF sensor.


Is he willing to part with an Injen filter?


----------



## Rickyt11010 (Jul 3, 2014)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> Is he willing to part with an Injen filter?


yeah he doesnt know what inlet they are though. one is older from an 02 wrx cold air kit and the other i think he had for a 04 gto he had i think the old wrx one will be the one thatll end up working


----------



## Sanjay Collins (Jun 25, 2013)

You might need a little more modifications for that. I had just over 200 crank with an SRI, Trifecta, injectors, BPV, charge pipes, ported manifold, downpipe, midpipe and cat-back.


----------



## Rickyt11010 (Jul 3, 2014)

Sanjay Collins said:


> You might need a little more modifications for that. I had just over 200 crank with an SRI, Trifecta, injectors, BPV, charge pipes, ported manifold, downpipe, midpipe and cat-back.


 list i got going now is my immediate list. more will be added down the road when the budget gets bigger and i can hit my over all goal. right now my biggest focus is the vtuner trying to sell off what i have left over from my subaru, a few r/c planes and a sub to make it happen.


----------



## Sanjay Collins (Jun 25, 2013)

Awesome, hope you'll keep us updated. I did everything myself if you ever have any questions.


----------



## Rickyt11010 (Jul 3, 2014)

Sanjay Collins said:


> Awesome, hope you'll keep us updated. I did everything myself if you ever have any questions.


i will as long as i dont get annoyed with a forum a hole which is why i left subaru forums all together but the cruze community defiantly seems much much much more open and accepting.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Rickyt11010 said:


> i will as long as i dont get annoyed with a forum a hole which is why i left subaru forums all together but the cruze community defiantly seems much much much more open and accepting.


Everyone here is cool, tempers are handled appropriately (trust me, I know  ) and unless you're posting BS tech help that's way off the mark it will remain open and accepting


----------



## Rickyt11010 (Jul 3, 2014)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> Everyone here is cool, tempers are handled appropriately (trust me, I know  ) and unless you're posting BS tech help that's way off the mark it will remain open and accepting


good lol a few of the forms ive left they would chase you off for anything they considered dumb like owning an automatic or an n/a car. i was only on the receiving end of it once when i was going to put a catch can on my subaru and i said where i was thinking about mounting it but asked where other people had mounted theirs. so naturally that guy came a long gave me the old "why bother posting if you already know where you are gonna mount it" so far this forum is great only other forum i can say that about is cnyjeep.org which is the forum of a jeep club i was in when i lived in central ny for a while they didnt care what you had even if it wasnt a jeep just as long as you were respectful. no question was too dumb or repetitive. ok rant over lol back to the turbo tot why has it not been questioned that tater tots have .2hp each? lol


----------



## Rickyt11010 (Jul 3, 2014)

intake is in the car finally. looking to replace the filter with a DC sports dry filter with the aluminum ends and the velocity stack internal design. i used a little glue on the cx filter to get me though till i get a new filter but wow the ends are thin on that filter.


----------



## Rickyt11010 (Jul 3, 2014)

put a kinda dirty old injen on temporarily till my new dry filter comes in. thing hardly fits meant for 3in pipe but it tightened on so it works for now


----------



## phpsteve (Jul 15, 2014)

Rickyt11010 said:


> good lol a few of the forms ive left they would chase you off for anything they considered dumb like owning an automatic or an n/a car. i was only on the receiving end of it once when i was going to put a catch can on my subaru and i said where i was thinking about mounting it but asked where other people had mounted theirs. so naturally that guy came a long gave me the old "why bother posting if you already know where you are gonna mount it" so far this forum is great only other forum i can say that about is cnyjeep.org which is the forum of a jeep club i was in when i lived in central ny for a while they didnt care what you had even if it wasnt a jeep just as long as you were respectful. no question was too dumb or repetitive. ok rant over lol back to the turbo tot why has it not been questioned that tater tots have .2hp each? lol



On a GSXR forum I used to be on.. there was one MOD that was just an ahole. He always downtalked everyone and because someone I knew powder coated something that took to long for someone he started taking it out on me.. I was like.. this isn't my issue... so then he would say.. lose the attitude or I'll ban you.. so I called him out on it.. he wouldn't and just kept badgering me until I said.. either grow some nuts or shut your mouth.. so he finally banned me but it wasn't because I was harping on anyone it was because he had an attitude with everyone. From what I heard from people still on there.. they other MOD's weren't happy about it and I'm fairly sure he is no longer a MOD on there.


----------



## Rickyt11010 (Jul 3, 2014)

think im going to take turbo tot in a different direction now. more of a sleeper vibe. have it blend in enough to stay out of trouble but have just enough to swat off rice hondas on the highway lol


----------

